# Starting a breeding program with adult dogs.



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I've seen a lot of websites with adult dogs for sale as breeding dogs, even though they are large well established kennels e.g jinopo, i was wondering if a breeder would really sell a dog that he thinks is a breeding quality animal.[-X:|


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What if you have 20 of them ? Never thought of that, right ?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Well with the GSD i think that is rare occurence, but you do have a point.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you think might be rare with the GSD?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it is rare to see a breeder with excess breeding quality adults, puppies sure but adults i doubt.

PS: I am a novice and would gladly listen to advoce from others here with experience.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

We have a top breeder here on the west coast that breeds working gsd for sport/police (she is a major breeder) who has 14 active breeding dogs not including those retired/up and coming/ or adults she is selling - Just breeders!

There are several working breeding kennels that have a bunch of breeding adults and GSDs are no different.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

a good dog can be a nice breeding dog, BUT not the right one for one kennels goales. But just right for a nother.

everyon dosent want the same things, but it dosent mean its a bad thing.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I've seen a lot of websites with adult dogs for sale as breeding dogs, even though they are large well established kennels e.g jinopo, i was wondering if a breeder would really sell a dog that he thinks is a breeding quality animal.[-X:|


I have sold a few dogs over the years that I would consider "breeding quality". Two or three of them were GSDs, a couple were Dutchies, and a couple were Malinois.
I am not really a GSD breeder, but when I get a great one I will sometimes try to get one litter out of it and then sell it. For example, I have a SchH 3 Chip Casa Della Torba daughter here now that is pregnant with Lubeck Van Der Mahler-Meister puppies. She will be sold when the litter is weaned. She is absolutely a breeding quality female in anyone's mind. But I dont like having too many GSDs here really.......it ruins my image. LOL
I sold a dog last year that was a better quality dog than Arko or Carlos. He was a Carlos son that went to the special forces. The only way I agreed to sell him was if I could maintain breeding rights with him.
I sold Hecktor, Jari, Dingo, Shaquira, Connie, Asland, Orry, Fritz. All of those were breeding quality dogs. I have one or two more here now that will be sold to SF who are of the quality that is suitable for breeding.
But for sure, not every titled dog with a good pedigree and good health is a breeding quality dog in my mind. A breeding dog should be something extra in all areas, and your right, most people dont want to sell those, unless like Jeff said, they have enough of them already.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I think it is rare to see a breeder with excess breeding quality adults, puppies sure but adults i doubt.


I actually see posts all the time on GSD forums for adults for sale (breeding quality) or an adult dog someone just purchased for breeding. So I think breeding quality adults, at least in either the seller or buyers eyes, are sold on a regular basis.

Andreas also has a good point, sometimes the dog is breeding quality, just not what the owner wants/needs in their program at that time. Maybe they already bred the dog a few times, got the offspring they wanted, and are moving on with the next generation. Or maybe the dog produces traits they already have, and doesn't bring in a new trait they hoped it would. Or maybe they simply need to make space. Or it might have nothing to do with the dog as a breeder at all, but something like the dog doesn't get along with their other dogs, or doesn't do well in their specific living situation. There are many reasons a breeder might sell an adult.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Shane Woodlief said:


> We have a top breeder here on the west coast that breeds working gsd for sport/police (she is a major breeder) who has 14 active breeding dogs not including those retired/up and coming/ or adults she is selling - Just breeders!
> 
> There are several working breeding kennels that have a bunch of breeding adults and GSDs are no different.


I am not saying this is a bad thing by the way, I was challenging you on your one statement about GSD breeders.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The dogs I have, not GSD's, are all sold without breeding rights because the genetics are all so much the same. Just about any of them will produce about the same dog. To get one with breeding rights is a whole different price.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks people,
I appreciate your help. Things are much clearer now. @ Mr suttle i think you are very lucky with the kind of german shepherds you get to buy. The tiekerhook dogs are one of my favourite, you must be good friends with Mr koos to have gotten shaquira. I hope i get that lucky soon. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

